# Petsmart Training?



## perseuslove (Sep 3, 2010)

I have been working with my 5 month old GSD since I brought him home. I feel fairly confident in simple obedience training considering my sister was a regional dog trainer for Petsmart. My sister lives in Korea now and I feel as though it is time to take him to some professional classes. I would like to know what type of training everyone has chosen for their puppy and, if you have chosen Petsmart what was your experience like?

p.s. I have asked my sister this question and obviously she has a biased opinion so I am just curious to see what everyone else has to say.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

The Petsmart training class (where I last resided)...was one of the worst places I have seen. More "spritzed" wet dogs in one room, being constantly yelled at NO! NO! NO!...what a mess!
Not a place that I would EVER recommend.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I am currently taking Birbo to a trainer that specializes in GSD's. He trains police dogs and is well known as one of the best in my area. He knows the breed well . . .


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Petsmart trainers get a 2 week training course on training. I'm lucky, my trainer is very knowledgeable but I know that he will only get us to a point. I basically go to Petsmart for socialization. Afterwards I will be going to an obediance school/schutzhund club. The only reason I went with petsmart is because the guy is generally knowledgeable. He trains hunting dogs for hobby and has worked with problem dogs in the past.
So, go to your local petsmart and have a conversation. Don't be sweettalked! The other trainer tried to get us to sign up before we were ready and I just about laughed in her face...
if your not comfortable with the person, training style, personnal knowledge, whatever, walk away and go somewhere else. Go and visit and wach a session or two. Get a feel for the place and go with it!


----------



## brutus'momma (Sep 15, 2010)

Brutus starts his puppy classes at petsmart next week... I was a bit hesitant cuz of the horror stories i've read on here but it was the only class that fit into our schedule perfectly. I'll let you know how it goes!!!


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

I had considered petsmarts for Rocky, but the lady I made an appointment with never showed up, so nuts to that. I went to a non brand name dog training place. It is good, but I don't know if Petsmarts would have been just as good. They were the same price. Good luck, let us know how it goes. I truly think that the trainers can show us stuff to do, but it is really up to us to follow through with consitency.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

The quality of training at pet stores will vary greatly depending upon the instructor(s). Petsmart has a short (6 weeks I think but it may be different now) training course for their instructors and they require no previous dog training knowledge. So you may get an instructor who is 19, has never trained a dog before and has only had X number weeks of instructor training before teaching classes. However, some instructors at the stores are actually knowledgeable dog people with many years of training/competing experience. Go an observe class, ask the instructors questions and decide for yourself if this trainer is experienced enough for your needs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i always start with private lessons. once
my dog learns some things i go to group classes.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

where i live now there is ONE trainer at petsmart i would like to be in class with. She has a 22 week old newfie, a st. bernard who she trained from scratch and a newfie mix. Her St. was an unruly terror when she adopted him and now he's polite and well mannered and doesnt drag his 120 handler down the street on walks anymore. her newfie mix was already trained when she brought her home. her 22 week old newfie she is training for water rescue. she actually went to school to be a dog trainer and i've seen how well behaved her dogs are. The other trainer is nice and all but she doesnt own any pets which right there is a red flag for me in regards to a trainer. I wouldnt have a class with her. It depends on the instructor and how long they've been training, previous experience and in all honesty... if they have any breed prejudice. If you end up with a trainer who is prejudice against certain breeds, thats not a good sign either. basically you want to conduct an interview with the trainers before you actually dish out the funds for the class. every petsmart trainer is different some are actually good and worth it while others are terrible and should never have gotten the job.


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

Hubby and I have explored many many training options. 
We finally found a great guy at petsmart for the puppy obedience class (which im using as a socialization class and then also so I can work on the commands she already knows [sit, down, here, and wait] around distractions. He is also a CGC tester so if I like his style and we all click I may stick with him for that. 

We have checked out about 12 petsmarts and most of them knew very little (it's scary when Ive learned more on this site and youtube about training my pup that these "professionals" seem to know). For instance I asked it one trainer had ever worked with dogs that were to be trained as service dogs. She said that she hadnt worked with a puppy that was going to be training as a service dog but was confident that she could get us to the CGC standard since "you need it for public access" :X when I tried to nicely explain other wise she ignored me so I said no thanks. Another trainer had never worked with a handler who was in a wheel chair and said that my husband should be the primary handler ... that was a no. And another one said that there was zero difference between a handler in a chair vs one who isnt (which isnt true, some things are a little different in terms of training.... for instance heeling is scarier to a puppy who is next to rolling wheels vs feet and pulling or crossing in front of my chair could get her hurt). 

In other words talk to a bunch of trainers and take notes, decide what a deal breaker is for you, and what you can work with. : ) 

Ive read that some folks think the training at petsmart is crap - I dont think it sucks I think you just have to find the right trainer and remember to work on the training at home, 1 hour a week isnt going to turn your pup into the obedient dog you expect him to be ...at least I dont think so - I work with Jordan daily, everytime I see a learning opportunity I put a cue with it and praise or redirect! : )

-Jess


----------



## RangerFranklin (Sep 5, 2010)

I did not want to go to Petsmart for training, but the other trainer in our area was not available for classes during the time both my partner and I were available (we work opposite schedules so scheduling a time when we are both available can be very challenging). The only place we could find that had a class open to fit our schedule was Petsmart. I had huge reservations and we had decided that if after the first couple of classes we didn't like it, we would just quit and figure out something else as far as training (only one of us taking the dog to a class, private classes, or something else), but fortunately our trainer is really terrific. She is good with him and he is doing amazingly well. He graduates next week and will then begin intermediate classes at the same time with the same trainer.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

i want to take my pup to petco... not really for training but to get used to other dogs and people, they only do classes that match the puppies vaccines... later on tho i do want to use an AKC certified trainer... my training skills are equivalent to my cooking skills.. next week i plan on starting on "sit" and "leave it", his anklebiting is getting way too obnoxious, a little nibble wouldn't bother me, but he will bite the front of my shoe while im walking and i will trip over him, and i really don't wanna hurt him


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Deuce and I start a Petco class in November. I like Petco over Petsmart because they (Petco) limit their classes to only 5 dogs where Petsmart takes 15 or they cancel the class. Petsmart is $99 for 6 weeks, Petco is $100 for 6 weeks...not a big difference  Petco teaches a lot more in their class than Petsmart does, too.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

so petco would be a good "training" training class?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Montana Scout said:


> so petco would be a good "training" training class?


Yes. Deuce is 4 months old so we're starting the first class they offer which is a puppy class. They teach the basics like sit, stay, come, ect but the class also includes two different recalls, leave it, walk on a lose lease, say "hi", 8 fun no-pull games, ect.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I can only speak for my PetCo, but the trainer is a moron. I've posted about him on other threads, so I won't repeat it again here. Suffice to say that I wouldn't count on him teaching anyone anything - I've observed his classes on several occasions.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> I can only speak for my PetCo, but the trainer is a moron. I've posted about him on other threads, so I won't repeat it again here. Suffice to say that I wouldn't count on him teaching anyone anything - I've observed his classes on several occasions.


Sorry you didn't have a good experience. My trainer is the regional trainer for Petco and she's great.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh, I've never used him as a trainer. Rayden is 7 and well past that need. 

I snorted once watching him try to show an owner how to get her dog to sit. He proceeded to ask if Rayden was trained and I said "yes" 
He told him to "sit" and Rayden just looked at him. He said it louder and then louder and got right in his face and told him to sit, down, speak, etc. He looked at me and said "This dog needs to be signed up right now; he doesn't even know basic commands" The whole time Rayden is looking between me and the trainer like "is this nut for real??" I gave a couple hand signals and Rayden sit, down, stand. I told him "No, he just doesn't listen to idiots"

He was forcing the dog into a sit while the owner gave the command.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

I am lucky because the trainer at my petsmart knows her crap! and she is great with dogs, not all petsmarts have trainers like her. i would meet the trainers first


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

A good petsmart trainer would be one that wasn't only trained by petsmart. You can go to having never had contact with a dog before in your life to a certified trainer in just two weeks. They also only focus on one kind of training, so if your dog would benefit more from a different kind of training they can't help you.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Even if you can find a person that is great at one of the chain stores, I would avoid it. You aren't going to get the long-term support and chance to "bond" with a real trainer or training club. Those classes are designed as 6 week "wham bham thank you" type classes. In and out and don't care if they see you again unless it's to come back to buy their food or toys.

A real trainer or something like and OB club is one you can develope a relationship with and you can grow along with. You'll never get that at Petsmart or Petco. It's a completley different purpose and mentality behind the entire organization and one i would never pick if I had any other options.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I would never take my dog to any training class at petco/petsmart, etc. I've 'sat in' on numerous classes in multiple states/stores and have NEVER found a trainer that had any sense. They're full of information, but not the correct information. I've talked to a regional trainer that knew very little as well. That title does NOT mean they know what they're talking about. They tell me my dog needs classes for this and that all the time and when I tell them I train him myself and other group classes they just laugh. YEAH right. 

Just... ugh. The rage I feel when thinking of training classes at a chain store. NOT worth your money. You can take an 8 week class at a kennel club for half the price.


----------



## ShermansMa (Jul 29, 2010)

*case by case basis*

I Agree with some of the above, but we got a great trainer, and so I recommend it if you pick the right person as the other trainer in the same store seemed terrible... we went through puppy, intermediate and advanced classes 8,8,6 weeks respectively. There was no yelling, it was all positive reinforcement, and plenty of repetition - it really was great from a purely socialization standpoint - I now enrolled in a private training school so obviously there is still lots to learn, but I wouldn't trade my petsmart training for anything!


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Just... ugh. The rage I feel when thinking of training classes at a chain store. NOT worth your money. You can take an 8 week class at a kennel club for half the price.


only problem is i live in BFE montana... so my choices are a little slim... i do plan on getting an actual GSD trainer, but they are expensive so i want him to have a couple simple commands and also a little more attentive then he is now


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I have used Petsmart with 2 different dogs. The first trainer was an idiot. The second trainer was great. Max and I did puppy and intermediate classes with her. I basically did it for the socialization. However I did go to a private trainer after that he trains Sch so he knows GSD. He has helped with issues like barking at other dogs, etc.

My Petsmart trainer told me that they are not allowed to do certain things and she knew I was going to this private and fully supported me. I think you just need to interview and sit in on classes. If you have a club close to you then check them out, I do not have one any closer than 1 1/2 hours away.


----------



## perseuslove (Sep 3, 2010)

I think we will give it a try I went and met the trainer and he happens to have trained GSD's for the police dept for 23 years. His dog is a GSD mix and she has numerous certifications for service dog, police work, rescue, etc. I thought this was very reassuring so we are going to sign up but his classes are pretty full so signing up is hard but, I feel most comfortable with him so we will be patient and get a slot in his class. By the way another selling point was the fact that he only takes 6 dogs per class.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Montana Scout said:


> only problem is i live in BFE montana... so my choices are a little slim... i do plan on getting an actual GSD trainer, but they are expensive so i want him to have a couple simple commands and also a little more attentive then he is now


Simple commands are easy to train on your own. I honestly only recommend classes for the socialization, not the actual training... but that's just me. 

How far would you have to drive for a different trainer? We would have to drive at least an hour if not more from here for a good trainer.



perseuslove said:


> I think we will give it a try I went and met the trainer and he happens to have trained GSD's for the police dept for 23 years. His dog is a GSD mix and she has numerous certifications for service dog, police work, rescue, etc. I thought this was very reassuring so we are going to sign up but his classes are pretty full so signing up is hard but, I feel most comfortable with him so we will be patient and get a slot in his class. By the way another selling point was the fact that he only takes 6 dogs per class.


... No offense, but if he trained GSD for the police dept. for 23 years, what on earth is he doing at a petsmart!? 

Also, keep in mind that you do not need any kind of certification for service dogs, so you may want to check into how legit this guy is before you train with him.

Good luck!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I find that what is telling in 99% of petsmart and petco classes is simply watching "graduation."

It's saddening to see groups of people and dogs graduating class dragging their owners around the store, being dog reactive, not sitting for the picture (much less in a "stay") and jumping on people greeting them.

Regarding price - we train with a private (by private I mean not a chain store) training facility that breeds and raises working line GSD's, so the owner/trainer is a GSD expert by any definition given his decades of experience with the breed, schutzhund training, and many other sports. The training classes there are less expensive and 1000x's more in depth and accurate than any petsmart and petco class, regardless of trainer experience at your individual store. It is not more expensive to join a club. The advanced OB club meets weekly at this facility and is only $125 for a YEAR.

With all that said, you get out of training what you put into it. Many people at the petstore classes simply don't train and practice properly at home. They just expect to work the dog for an hr in class once a week and a miracle will occur. Most people at the private clubs and facilities, IME, are really there to learn and train. They went looking for a training facility vs the people at petstores who often just decide to sign up on a whim.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I've observed a number of training classes at a number of different PetCo and Petsmart stores, and I can honestly say that I would not take my dogs to any of them. I have not been impressed.

The first class I watched was in Newport News, where the "trainer" brings a Pit Bull to class to serve as her example dog. She uses a regular H-type harness on him, with the lead clipped to the ring in the front. (This is not a front clip harness, just a regular one.) During the class, she has him tied up in a corner. He looks VERY uncomfortable around the other dogs all of the time.

The class I watched, she was working with a dog that kept barking. Every time it barked, she yelled "NO" (or sometimes NO! NO! NO!) and then shoved a treat in its mouth to tell it to be quiet. After that failed to work the first ten times or so, she started banging two metal food dishes together to startle the dog enough for it to be quiet.

Hubby made me walk away before I said anything. XD When I remarked about her training to the girl at the register, she said, "Oh, that's our VERY BEST trainer." I shudder to think what training the others are doing.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> *Hubby made me walk away before I said anything.* XD When I remarked about her training to the girl at the register, she said, "Oh, that's our VERY BEST trainer." I shudder to think what training the others are doing.


My boyfriend does this to me ALL the time. He says I embarrass him. XD I'll gladly embarrass him any day. He can go wait in the car if he's worried about it. Haha.


----------

